
Writing a Screencast Video Editor in Haskell - jose_zap
https://wickstrom.tech/programming/2018/10/26/writing-a-screencast-video-editor-in-haskell.html
======
jazzyjackson
I don't have any advice about it but just wanted to mention that Blender is
also a video/audio editor with lots of filters and keyboard shortcuts out the
wazoo. After making 3D models for a couple years, it blew my mind to hit the
dropdown menu and go from "Default" to "Video Editing" -

See [https://danielpocock.com/quick-start-blender-video-
editing](https://danielpocock.com/quick-start-blender-video-editing)

~~~
chongli
_After making 3D models for a couple years, it blew my mind to hit the
dropdown menu and go from "Default" to "Video Editing"._

That just seems wrong to me. If someone could be using an application for many
years and not notice that it has another, completely different application
hidden under a menu, then that seems like pretty good evidence of a problem.

Shouldn't they break the video editor out into a separate application? What's
the advantage of integrating it into blender? My rudimentary impression (I
don't work in the film industry) is that video editing and 3D effects are done
by entirely different groups of people. Forcing them all to use the same,
monolithic application seems less efficient than giving them custom-tailored
tools.

~~~
jazzyjackson
Well the thing that got me into Blender in the first place was seeing really
cool 3D animations that were built from scratch by a single individual, and a
hobbyist at that.

Have you used Photoshop? There's a thousand options within the dropdown menus,
no one uses all of them (AFAIK), you learn how to do the thing you want to do
and then you're familiar with that subset of tools.

So Blender has a thousand tools for animation - but I didn't even want to do
that, I just got good at using the geometry manipulation tools and exported my
STL, so I wasn't familiar at all with all the different timeline and video
export tools. Until I googled "open source video editor", that is.

------
kkapelon
> First, I tried free software alternatives, including Kdenlive, OpenShot, and
> a few more. Unfortunately, the audio effects available were a bit
> disappointing. I use, at a minimum, normalization and a noise gate. Having a
> good compressor is a plus.

Audacity + Davinci resolve are fantastic. Both free and both available in
Linux/Mac/Win

And both have noise reduction and compression that the author wants.

~~~
mbrock
The author is using "free software" in the free software movement sense:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software)

Audacity is free software, but DaVinci Resolve is merely freeware.

~~~
kkapelon
But later he talks about Premiere pro. And according to him the problem was
the workflow, and not the proprietary nature of the software.

> I used Premiere Pro for a while and enjoyed the stability and quality of the
> tools, but I still suffered from the repetitive workload of cutting and
> organizing the video and audio clips to form my screencasts

His example video in the website is also on Windows, so he is definitely using
non-free software.

------
meditate
It's really great to see a working proof-of-concept of the declarative GTK
wrapper. That kind of thing is sorely needed for compiled native applications.

------
smcnally
> First, I tried free software alternatives, including Kdenlive, OpenShot, and
> a few more. Unfortunately, the audio effects available were a bit
> disappointing. I use, at a minimum, normalization and a noise gate. Having a
> good compressor is a plus.

This alone is a great problem to solve. Interested to hear defaults for
normalization, noise gate, and compressor.

~~~
golergka
You mean default settings for these audio effects? They should always be set
up relative to the material you're working on

------
k__
Nice, I have to record a course next month and I read about Komposition on
Twitter once, but I forgot the name and couldn't find it anymore.

I will try it, but I ha e the feeling that I don't have the patience to record
audio and video sperately.

